# Looking for this pattern



## bjg523

If anyone knows where I can get this pattern please message me. Thank You,bj


----------



## BL44

Can't help you. Sorry. But I love it. Hope you do find it.


----------



## fergablu2

Try using the picture itself to do a search in Google images, and you may find a link to the pattern. I can't do it on my iPad and I'm far too lazy to go downstairs to my laptop.


----------



## Hilary4

How's your Russian? She's about a third of the way down this page, but I can't tell if there is a pattern: http://amigurumi.com.ua/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t3158-2600.html


----------



## Peggy Beryl

If someone finds her in English, please let us know. 

What a hunk! I know that remark usually describes a man, but that babe is a hunk! Either that or right off Downton Abbey.


----------



## Nana89

I told my Aunt Mae that one day she would be famous--this is a carbon copy of her--right to the "boob shelf"


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Hilary4 said:


> How's your Russian? She's about a third of the way down this page, but I can't tell if there is a pattern: http://amigurumi.com.ua/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t3158-2600.html


I think that is the same figure, colors and all; but, like you, I have no idea what all that language surrounding the figure means. Russian, anyone?


----------



## Valjean

OMG that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Lolly12

bjg523 said:


> If anyone knows where I can get this pattern please message me. Thank You,bj


I went to the site from the links that were given,I used the google translater, I clicked on the pics,there doesn't seem to be a pattern,and even if there was I wouldn't understand it,something is definitely lost in the translation

i

:-( :-(


----------



## kaixixang

The only link next to that image...essentially amounts to "click here for larger photo".


----------



## Araciel

When I googled her name, Alina Mehaleva, it comes up as an amputee and it says, in English, that she is trying to raise money for medicine she needs twice a year. ??? Maybe you can email asking for the pattern.


----------



## ParkerEliz

That is just too cute.


----------



## logicfrog1

she is truly cute I hope you find her, if you do please share with the rest of us


----------



## nannygoat

This is so cute, I love her boob shelf.


----------



## roz franklin

this is to cute if you find the correct patter can you post it


----------



## evesch

OMG They have ME In a Doll form!!!! lmbo cute I need to make one or at least save this and show hubby he will get a kick out of it...


----------



## pgarcia58

roz franklin said:


> this is to cute if you find the correct patter can you post it


----------



## donnabo

She is wonderful! I hope someone get get an english pattern!


----------



## helenlou

I, too, would love to have that pattern. She is adorable.


----------



## ggranny

love the pattern saw all the patterns on that link love them all would love them if they were in english


----------



## fatkitty

I'm sure I have seen something like this before. Am going through all my bits to see if I can find it. There are a lot of great pics on the Russian site but no other links that I can work out. Would love to have a pattern if anyone manages to find it.


----------



## aruma3

google translated into English but I could not find a pattern


----------



## krankymax

You can translate the page with Google Chrome, but i didn't see anything about getting the pattern.


----------



## Judyh

Hilarious! Wish I had just a little of what she has.


----------



## Annmilla

It's just amazing. So funny


----------



## denisejh

BJG523-You might PM HandyFamily here on KP. She is in Bulgaria but I know she has mention ordering yarn, etc from Russia so she might be able to advise you as to what the website says regarding a pattern. Denise


----------



## Pippin1991

Love it. I would like the pattern too. Hazel from East Sussex.


----------



## sholen

Just looking at the picture made my day. Didn't realize i was going to be the "model" for this!!! LOL

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## craft crazy

would also love the link to this pattern if anyone finds it!


----------



## auntycarol

She's brilliant, do let us know if you manage to get the pattern, I'd love a copy!


----------



## HandyFamily

Ok, so far I find out that the ... haha, lady's name is Madam Briosh, and the author is Alena Mihaleva. There is supposed to be a pattern somewhere, I'll keep digging.  But it's really late, so even if I find it, I will have to translate it ... well, not in the night time any way.


----------



## HandyFamily

Hm, it was crocheted on-line on some forum... I suppose - but another one, not one I know of, so I will have to look for it... there must be explanation there.
Enjoy!
















hahaha, look at that:










And still can't find the actual pattern...


----------



## krankymax

I have to say, the creator of her has some talent.


----------



## HandyFamily

O, wow!!!
Find it!!!!


But it's not a free pattern. The girl that made it, Alena, is selling it on this site.

The pattern is 250 руб which is... like 8.24 US Dollar.


----------



## bjg523

Thank you so much for trying to find this pattern. I really appreciate it!


----------



## bjg523

Thanks so much. It is so cute. Russian! Boo hoo!


----------



## denisejh

Kati-Thanks so much for all your effort. I hope it was ok that I mentioned you might be able to translate. It's so great that there are KP'ers all over the planet who speak so many different languages!. Thanks again. Denise


----------



## bjg523

Thank you for finding this for me! I face booked the designer to see of it is available in English. I'd pay for the pattern. She almost looks like a miss piggy. Think I will google that. Thanks again!


----------



## bjg523

OMGosh! These are so cute. thanks for finding the pics. I wish I spoke Russian!


----------



## bjg523

Yes, it is so nice to have this help. Thanks everyone!


----------



## run4fittness

now that is real cute!


----------



## ParkerEliz

http://amigurumi.com.ua/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t3158-2600.html

Unfortunately when you click on any of the pictures it is taking you over to another site which is linking you over to porn sites. Oh well.


----------



## krankymax

You can translate any language through Google Translate and it will translate in english for you. Just copy the text, paste and push the button.


----------



## HandyFamily

denisejh said:


> Kati-Thanks so much for all your effort. I hope it was ok that I mentioned you might be able to translate. It's so great that there are KP'ers all over the planet who speak so many different languages!. Thanks again. Denise


Oh, of course it's fine - and I would have translated it if it were a free pattern... 
That's what friends are for, helping each other.
*hugs*


----------



## HandyFamily

bjg523 said:


> Thank you for finding this for me! I face booked the designer to see of it is available in English. I'd pay for the pattern. She almost looks like a miss piggy. Think I will google that. Thanks again!


Well, I would try to find a way for contacting her, if you want it that badly, and at least ask if she has it or if she minds translating it in english...
I didn't see at first contact at her site - http://www.livemaster.ru/item/2134689-materialy-dlya-tvorchestva-mater-klass-madam - but I think I could find some...
Don't know about the payment method though, it usually is with some sort of russian web-money...
And the chances are it would be charted. Most russian patterns are.


----------



## HandyFamily

krankymax said:


> You can translate any language through Google Translate and it will translate in english for you. Just copy the text, paste and push the button.


No, this won't do. Google does not know the specific terms and what you end up is... a mess. Plus, you'd need some specific instruments to even copy text from a .pdf. And, hm, it wouldn't feel good, I think, for anyone to have to go through all that - after paying for the thing - and in the end to ... well, not have something he/she can work with...


----------



## HandyFamily

ParkerEliz said:


> http://amigurumi.com.ua/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t3158-2600.html
> 
> Unfortunately when you click on any of the pictures it is taking you over to another site which is linking you over to porn sites. Oh well.


When you click on a picture it takes you to radikal-photo, which is not a porn site, but a photograph sharing one. Just be sure not to click on anything else once you got there. Seing porn might prove to be the last of your problems.


----------



## bjg523

Thanks for the tip. Did not know this! Have a good day


----------



## OMgirl

HandyFamily said:


> ...Don't know about the payment method though, it usually is with some sort of russian web-money...
> 
> *And the chances are it would be charted. Most russian patterns are.*


Yippee!!! That would be awesome if it were charted!!!
International crochet charts are so much easier to follow than written instructions! Now I'm interested! :thumbup:


----------



## aruma3

I don't have to paste and copy, when I open a document in other then English I have the option to translate appear on the upper portion of the screen. I use Google Chrome


----------



## aruma3

I don't have to paste and copy, when I open a document in other then English I have the option to translate appear on the upper portion of the screen. I use Google Chrome


----------



## OMgirl

aruma3 said:


> I don't have to paste and copy, when I open a document in other then English I have the option to translate appear on the upper portion of the screen. I use Google Chrome


Lucky you!
Wish I had Google Chrome!


----------



## HandyFamily

aruma3 said:


> I don't have to paste and copy, when I open a document in other then English I have the option to translate appear on the upper portion of the screen. I use Google Chrome


Well... You can probably try than?
I have no experience with Google Chrome, so... I just don't know. If you think it would be a good enough translation - just go for it.


----------



## krankymax

OMgirl said:


> aruma3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to paste and copy, when I open a document in other then English I have the option to translate appear on the upper portion of the screen. I use Google Chrome
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you!
> Wish I had Google Chrome!
Click to expand...

You can dowl load Google Chrome here, it's free.
https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/?&brand=CHMB&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-sk&utm_medium=ha


----------



## aruma3

I was able to have google translate to English but the pattern was not there


----------



## Karzie

She is adorable. Looks like many of my relatives!


----------



## kiwifrau

I'm rather late at adding a comment but, why don't you try making a pattern yourself..........
:thumbup: 
You could do this with Excel.
Oh, if or when you receive an email with the pattern, hope you pass it on, i'm sure most of us would even pay a couple of $.


----------



## bjg523

Thanks for the vote of confidence but I never made a pattern, let alone with excel! I have hard enough time using excel for regular work lol. A make one for me and I will pay you! Lol


----------



## OMgirl

kiwifrau said:


> I'm rather late at adding a comment but, why don't you try making a pattern yourself..........
> :thumbup:
> You could do this with Excel.
> Oh, if or when you receive an email with the pattern, hope you pass it on, i'm sure most of us would even pay a couple of $.


Good idea... I may play around with it and see what I can come up with just by looking at the pictures.


----------



## HandyFamily

kiwifrau said:


> I'm rather late at adding a comment but, why don't you try making a pattern yourself..........
> :thumbup:
> You could do this with Excel.
> Oh, if or when you receive an email with the pattern, hope you pass it on, i'm sure most of us would even pay a couple of $.


Well, if that's the case, you could just purchase the pattern from the designer's site...


----------



## Karzie

I would love the pattern, if we could figure out where to get it, and in English!


----------



## kiwifrau

Thanks for the reply, problem is no one seems to be able to find the pattern or the website. I found one which looks as though it's a Russian site, (others had also found the same site) but to me looks as though its a photo from someone who crocheted the doll, took a photo and posted it on that website. if I/we could find the pattern I/we would buy it. It's such a cute doll. But I will keep searching.
LOL


----------



## kiwifrau

This pattern is available: http://www.maggiescrochet.com/suzette-doll-p-889.html
She's similar, you would just have to change the dress style and the hair and fill the boobs out more. LOL
And the nose etc. But I am sure you could do this quiet easily. 
Oh if only I could crochet I would love to try. Tuesday I'm going to ask a Polish friend to see if she can translate the Russian for me as she speaks Russian. Polish, German & English. I only speak German & English. I've even asked my friends & family around the World and nearly all of them would also like the pattern.


----------



## ParkerEliz

She is very similar. I love her too!! She just needs a little aging tweaks.


----------



## krankymax

She is nice too.


----------



## Karzie

Thank you, kiwifrau, to the link for the pattern. She's cute!


----------



## HandyFamily

Karzie said:


> I would love the pattern, if we could figure out where to get it, and in English!


It's not in english, it's in russian - and it's not free either.


----------



## HandyFamily

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the reply, problem is no one seems to be able to find the pattern or the website. I found one which looks as though it's a Russian site, (others had also found the same site) but to me looks as though its a photo from someone who crocheted the doll, took a photo and posted it on that website. if I/we could find the pattern I/we would buy it. It's such a cute doll. But I will keep searching.
> LOL


I'm sorry. My mistake - I did make the link, but to the original picture, I messed it up.

Here it is: http://www.livemaster.ru/item/2134689-materialy-dlya-tvorchestva-mater-klass-madam


----------



## HandyFamily

kiwifrau said:


> This pattern is available: http://www.maggiescrochet.com/suzette-doll-p-889.html
> She's similar, you would just have to change the dress style and the hair and fill the boobs out more. LOL
> And the nose etc. But I am sure you could do this quiet easily.
> Oh if only I could crochet I would love to try. Tuesday I'm going to ask a Polish friend to see if she can translate the Russian for me as she speaks Russian. Polish, German & English. I only speak German & English. I've even asked my friends & family around the World and nearly all of them would also like the pattern.


She is lovely!


----------



## kaixixang

HandyFamily said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, problem is no one seems to be able to find the pattern or the website. I found one which looks as though it's a Russian site, (others had also found the same site) but to me looks as though its a photo from someone who crocheted the doll, took a photo and posted it on that website. if I/we could find the pattern I/we would buy it. It's such a cute doll. But I will keep searching.
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. My mistake - I did make the link, but to the original picture, I messed it up.
> 
> Here it is: http://www.livemaster.ru/item/2134689-materialy-dlya-tvorchestva-mater-klass-madam
Click to expand...

Had the Google translate...You would be buying the FINISHED doll if you made a purchase. At least I can make an educated guess by what is translated. Thanks HandyFamily.


----------



## aruma3

20 rubles is equal to $8.20 Google Chrome will translate the page


----------



## HandyFamily

kaixixang said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, problem is no one seems to be able to find the pattern or the website. I found one which looks as though it's a Russian site, (others had also found the same site) but to me looks as though its a photo from someone who crocheted the doll, took a photo and posted it on that website. if I/we could find the pattern I/we would buy it. It's such a cute doll. But I will keep searching.
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. My mistake - I did make the link, but to the original picture, I messed it up.
> 
> Here it is: http://www.livemaster.ru/item/2134689-materialy-dlya-tvorchestva-mater-klass-madam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had the Google translate...You would be buying the FINISHED doll if you made a purchase. At least I can make an educated guess by what is translated. Thanks HandyFamily.
Click to expand...

No, it's the pattern that is for sell. ("описание взатия")
It means google translate is no good and would be not of much help for translating the pattern if someone actually decides to purchase it in russian...


----------



## HandyFamily

aruma3 said:


> 20 rubles is equal to $8.20 Google Chrome will translate the page


Well, I never sued google chrome - don't know about it, might work.

The designer says she takes payment with a card from serbank - hm, I think you can only get one if you live in Russia (http://www.sbrf.ru/moscow/ru/) or Яндекс - it's a sort of russian method for online payments. - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yandex (info on it); http://www.yandex.ru/ - main portal; https://money.yandex.ru/ - for payment accounts. 
Truthfully saying, I ... didn't do it. Can't say if it is a good idea, but would not even dare to try if I was not certain what the statements are.


----------



## KnittyChick2012

Good luck! I translated the entire site and could not find a pattern link for this buxom gal  If you do find one can you post it for us? I will keep looking also.


----------



## kiwifrau

I have found and printed a copy of a pattern of the doll Suzette which I'm trying at this very moment to scan and post to the site.
She looks the same to me, just a different outfit on. But all one would have to do (as I've already done) is make the dress longer, fill her boobs out more (LOL) and a few other adjustments. 
Also just emailed my Polish friend the different sites that others and myself found and asked her to translate them to see if they have the pattern available. Perhaps she may even find a different site. Wanted to visit her on Tuesday (tomorrow) but I was too excited to wait and drove over this morning. Also stopped at a "Dollartree" store in our area and have bought wool to start the Suzette doll. Now don't laugh but I can't even crochet but will go to the library tomorrow to borrow a book on "How to Crochet" plus later this evening will look on "YouTube". Hopefully by Christmas I will be able to give her away to a child. No grandchildren in our house. Boo hoo! LOL


----------



## kiwifrau

Has anyone been able to find the pattern you requested?
I have been able to translate the "Suzette" Doll from Russian to English, well Google has. Only a couple of words are still in Russian that I can see. I was able to print the pages and have just finished scanning them. http://knittoys.narod.ru/id/18.html
This is the site that I found the pattern of "Suzette" on.
See if you are able to open it and save the pattern, if not I will send the scanned pages. I'll send 1 page as a sample now, plus your doll's photo & Suzette. 
Lynnette


----------



## kiwifrau

Oh, Oh The pattern page hasn't appeared. Grrrrrrrr.
Will try sending 3 pages.


----------



## kiwifrau

OK This isn't working will have to figure out how to attach 6 pages of the pattern later as I need to make supper, will try later this evening. Sorry!!!


----------



## OMgirl

kiwifrau said:


> OK This isn't working will have to figure out how to attach 6 pages of the pattern later as I need to make supper, will try later this evening. Sorry!!!


Oooo, I can't wait to see what you've come up with, as the link above is still in Russian. Thank you for your continued efforts to help us with this pattern!


----------



## kiwifrau

Oh I hope this downloads the Suzette Pattern this time and in English. If it doesn't then I shall have to look for "HELP" on how to download these 6 pages. Very embarrassing for me. :?


----------



## kiwifrau

It's there!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yah!
Just click on the (Download) in Blue.


----------



## courier770

While I'm not in the least bit interested in making this..if I was I'd be very pleased that I'm fluent in Russian..it's really not all that difficult of a language.


----------



## krankymax

Here is the english translation for Suzzie: was translated by Bing

HEAD
Number 1: the beginning knitting from the top of the head are flesh-colored thread, v.p., 3 6 SC in the 2-nd loop from hook, SC in next. 3 loops, 3 SC in last. loop, working on opposite side of chain, SC in next. 3 loops without joining, use round, marking the ends of rows. (12)
Row 2: (2 SC in next 3 pet., SC in next 3 pet.) 2 times. (18)
Number 3: (SC in next St, 2 SC in next loop) 3 times, SC in next. 3 pet. Repeat from *. (24)
Number 4: (SC in next 2 pet. 2, SC in next loop) 3 times, SC in next. 3 pet. Repeat from *. (30)
Number 5: (SC in next 2 pet. 2, SC in next loop, SC in next pet.) 3 times, SC in next. 3 pet. Repeat from *. (36)
Row 6: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 8 pet.) round. (40)
Series 7-15: SC around.
Row 16: (SC in next loop, 2 SC in next 2 pet.) round. (30)
Row 17: (SC in next 2 loops together, SC in next loop) round. (20) to fill the head.
Row 18: (SC in next 2 loops together) round. Thread cut short. (10)
Legs and feet (2 PCs.)
Series 1: start of sock feet thread knitting with flesh-colored. 4 VP, PRS in 2-nd loop from hook, SC in next. loop, 2 SC in last loop, work on the other side, SC in next chain. 2 pet. don't commingle, knit round by using the tag. (6)
Rows 2-3: SC round. (6)
Row 4: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 2 loops) 2 times. (8)
Row 5: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 3 loops) 2 times. (10)
Number 6: 2 PSN at trace. Peter, 3 SC in next. 7 pet. (13)
Number 7: SC round.
Row 8: (SC in next 2 pet. together) 3 times, SC in next. 7 pet. (10)
Number 9: SC round.
Row 10: SC in next. loop, SC in next. 2 pet. together, SC in next. 7 pet. (9)
Start stuffing.
Row 11: SC in next. loop, 2 SC in next. loop, SC in next. 7 pet. (10)
Row 12: SC in next. 5 pet. 2, SC in next. Peter, SC in next. 4 pet. (11)
Number 13: 2 SC in next. loop, SC in next. 10 pet. (12)
Row 14: SC in next. 6 pet. 2, SC in next. loop, SC in next. 5 pet. (13)
Number 15: 2 SC in next. Peter, SC in next. 12 pet. (14)
Row 16: SC in next. 6 pet. 2, SC in next. loop, SC in next. 7 pet. (15)
Number 17: 2 SC in next. loop, SC in next. 14 pet. (16)
Number 18: SC round.
Row 19: (SC in next 2 pet. together, SC in next 6 pet.) 2 times. (14)
Row 20: (SC in next 3 pet., SC in next 2 pet. together, SC in next 2 pet.) 2 times. (12)
Row 21: (SC in next 2 pet. together, SC in next 4 pet.) 2 times. (10)
Row 22: (SC in next 3 pet. 2, SC in next loop, SC in next pet.) 2 times. (12)
Row 23: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 5 pet.) 2 times. (14)
Row 24: (SC in next 4 pet. 2, SC in next loop, SC in next 2 pet.) 2 times. (16)
Number 25: (2 SC in next, SC in pet. FF 7 pet.) 2 times. (18)
Row 26: (SC in next 6 pet., 2 SC in next, SC in pet. FF 2 pet.) 2 times. (20)
Row 27: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 9 pet.) 2 times. (22)
Row 28: (SC in next 4 pet., 2 SC in next, SC in pet. FF 6 pet.)2 times. (24)
Number 29: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 11 pet.) 2 times. (26)
Rows 30-33: SC round.
For the first leg in a series of loops join SOED. baluster, cut thread. For the second leg a number does not connect, the thread does not break.
BODY
Series 1: hold the legs together so that the feet were looking forward, inside of thighs, put together to mark the first and last of 8 loops in the crotch of each leg. SC in each SC around for second leg until the first marked with the first leg loops, SC in marked stitch, SC in marked stitch button flips to the other foot, SC in each of the two legs at once before the loops marked as sewing legs, SC in marked stitch on the front foot, SC in next. 19 pet. (Start and end of a series of changes now). (40)
Rows 2-7: SC round.
Row 8: SC in next. 2 pet. together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (39)
Row 9: SC in next. pet. 19, SC in next 2. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (38)
Row 10: SC in 2 footprint. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (37)
Row 11: SC in next. 17 Peter, SC in next 2. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (36)
Row 12: SC in 2 footprint. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (35)
Row 13: SC in next. pet. 20, SC in next 2. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (34)
Row 14: SC in 2 footprint. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (33)
Row 15: SC in next. 15 pet., SC in next 2. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (32)
Row 16: SC in 2 footprint. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (31)
Row 17: SC in next. 17 Peter, SC in next 2. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (30)
Row 18: SC in 2 footprint. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (29)
Row 19: SC in next. 14 pet., SC in next 2. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (28)
Row 20: (SC in next 2 loops together, SC in next 2 pet.) round. (21.) Stuff.
Row 21: SC in next. loop, (SC in next 2 loops together) round. (11)
Row 22:
Row 22: SC in 2 footprint. the loops together, SC in each of remaining loops round. (10)
Rows 23-26: SC round.
At the end of the last row of the thread cut short. Enough to stuff the head and neck. Push the neck inside the head to direct from the primary chain on top of the head is drawn down from Boca to the side and not from back to front. Sew neck line with his head.
CHEST (2 PCs.)
Series 1: Thread flesh-colored dial 5 v.p., join in the ring, v.p., 7 1 SC in ring, join to work round using a marker. (7)
Series 2: 2 SC in each SC around. (14)
Row 3: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next loop) round. (21)
Rows 4-5: SC in a pie. (21)
A number of connect. Thread cut short. Put in place the chest of the body, previously having filled, sew.
Buttocks and BELLY BUTTON (optional, optional)
Tie a small knot in the length 50 cm double strand at a distance of 12 cm from the end. Insert a sewing needle with the thread in the crotch, push the needle through the body and bring it to the top of the buttocks (top point of Division of the buttocks). Shooting up the needle in the same spot in the crotch again and bring it to the top of the buttocks. Pull the thread to create forms buttocks (part of the thread runs inside and some outside, creating a Division). (The tip of the needle move filler inside to emboss the buttocks).
Climb the one loop and shooting up the needle to the torso, piercing it through and through and putting the needle in place of the navel. Climb to a loop of thread through the torso and stretch out for a spin, putting a needle in the top of the navel. Make a small stitch in the top of the buttocks, to secure the thread and lock the upper buttock point stitch.
Bring the thread back through crotch and optionally attach small stitches. Hide all loose ends to the inside of the trunk.
DRESS
Corset
Number 1: the Green yarn and get 6 VP, PRS in 2-nd loop from hook, SC to the end. Rotate. (5)
Series 2-18: 1 VP, SC until the end. Rotate. At the end of the last row to change the thread on thread grape color in.
Number 19: Thread the 1 VP, 2 SC in first St, SC in each SC to end. Rotate. (6)
A series of 20: 1 VP, the PRS through the last loop, 2 SC in last loop. Change the thread on a. Turn. (7)
Number 21: the thread of A VP, the PRS in 14 2-loop from hook, SC in each SC around. Rotate. (20)
Number 22: 2 VP, SC in next. 9 Peter, switch to the thread in turn. (9)
Number 23: Thread the 1 VP, SC until the end. Rotate. (9)
Number 24: 1 VP, SC to last 2 pet., SC in last 2 pet. However, to stretch the thread and through the last 2 nakida on hook. (8)
Number 25: Thread a 1 VP, skip first St, SC in each SC around. Rotate. (7)
Number 26: 1 VP, the PRS is through, stretch strand B over the last 2 nakida on hook. Rotate. (7)
Number 27: Thread the 1 VP, SC until the end. Rotate.
Series 28: 1 VP, the PRS to completion, to stretch the thread and through the last 2 nakida on hook. Turn
Rows 29-30: Repeat rows 27-28 thread a.
Rows 31-38: Repeat rows 27-30.
Number 39: Thread the 1 VP, SC until the end. Rotate.
Number 40: 1 VP, the PRS through the last loop, 2 SC in last loop. Rotate.
Number 41: Thread and straps 13 v.p., SC around for a number of 40. Rotate. (20)
Number 42: v.p., 1 SC in each SC and in each Thread cut short a VP. Rotate. (20)
Number 43: Attach thread in 1st loop of 7 to left edge, SC in remaining 6 pet. Rotate. (7)
Number 44: 1 VP, SC in first 5 pet., SC in last 2 pet. However, to stretch the thread and through the last 3 nakida on hook. (6)
Number 45: Floss and v.p., 1 SC in each SC around. Rotate. (6)
Number 46: v.p., 1 SC in each SC around. Do not rotate.
To decorate the top edge neck tie dress, working along side with the ends of rows, SC in end of each row to shoulder straps, 2 VP Miss for a strap held, SC in end of the trail. some on the neck between the shoulder straps, SC in end of each of the second row, 2, hold the back Camisole v.p., SC in each of last 2 rows.
Bottom of corset tie thread in the PRS round, starting on the front side. Thread cut short.
Attached skirt
Row 1: using the connection. art. attach thread in to obvjazke a bottom in the mid seat back corset, v.p., 3 PRS in the trail. loop, the PRS to completion. Connect with the top of the chain from primary 3 VP
Rows 2-7: 3 VP PRS in each SC around. Join. At the end of the last row of the thread cut short.
In the bottom of the skirt, attaching thread, tie: (p. 3, skip next loop, SC in next loop) round 3, v.p., Conn. with the first loop. Thread cut short.
Hands (2 PCs.)
Series 1: start a thread of flesh-colored, v.p., PRS 4 in 2-nd loop from hook, SC in next. Peter, 2 SC in last pet., continue to work on the other side, SC in next chain. 2 pet. don't commingle, knit round by using the tag. (6)
Rows 2-4: SC round.
Series 5: 3 PRS in the trail. loop, SC in next. 5 pet. (8)
Number 6: to form the thumb SC in next. 3 PRS, PRS, however loops per track. 5 pet. (6)
Row 7: SC in next. Pet 3, 2 SC in next. loop, SC in next. 2 pet. (7)
Number 8: 2 SC in next. loop, SC in next. 6 pet. (8)
Number 9: SC round. (8)
Number 10: 2 SC in next. loop, SC in next. 7 pet. (9)
Number 11: SC round. (9)
A Number Of
A series of
12: 2 SC in next. loop, SC in next. 8 pet. (10)
Number 13: SC round. (10) Start to fill.
Row 14: (SC in next 2 pet. together, SC in next 3 pet.) 2 times. (8)
Row 15: (SC in next 2 pet. 2, SC in next loop, SC in next loop) 2 times. (10)
Row 16: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 9 pet.). (11)
Row 17: SC in next. 6 pet. 2, SC in next. Peter, SC in next. 4 pet. (12)
A series of 18: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 11 pet. (13)
Row 19: SC in next. 5 pet. 2, SC in next. Peter, SC in next. 7 pet. (14)
Row 20: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 13 pet.) (15)
Row 21: SC in next. 9 pet. 2, SC in next. Peter, SC in next. 5 pet. (16)
Row 22: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 15 pet.) (17)
Row 23: SC in next. 7 pet.. 2 SC in next. loop, SC in next. 9 pet. (18)
Row 24: (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 17 pet.) (19)
Row 25: SC in next. pet. 10, 2 SC in next. Peter, SC in next. 8 pet. (20) Begin to fill.
Row 26: (SC in next 2 pet. together) 10 times. (10) to stuff through.
Row 27: (SC in next 2 pet. together) 5 times. (5)
A number of connect. Cut yarn, leaving a long end. Sew Up.
CLEARANCE
Put the dress on your body. Move bereteli to the middle of the back, pin them there. PIN and sew the side seam. Sew the straps to the dress, adjusting them if necessary. Sew arms to 3 and 4 of the body inside the armhole dress, making out of hand as the shoulders.
HAIR
Series 1: Floss hair colors 16 v.p., 5 SC in the 2-nd loop from hook, SC to the end. Rotate. (19)
Note: all numbers match the back hinges.
Series 2: v.p., 1 SC in each SC till last loop, 2 SC in last loop. Rotate. (20)
Number 3: 1 VP PRS to completion. Rotate.
Number 4: p. 1, SC in first 15 pet., 2 SC in last 5 pet. Rotate. (25)
Series 5: 1 VP PRS until the end. Rotate.
Number 6: 1 VP, SC in first 15 pet, (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next loop) 5 times. Rotate. (30)
Series 7: 1 VP PRS until the end. Rotate.
Number 8: 1 VP, SC in first 15 pet., (2 SC in next stitch, SC in next 2 pet.) 5 times. Rotate. (35)
Rows 9-25: 1 VP, the PRS to completion. Rotate.
Number 26: 1 VP, SC in first 15 pet., 9sbn per track. 2 pet. together, SC in next. 2 pet.) 5 times. Rotate. (30)
Number 27: v.p. PRS 1 unto the end. Rotate.
Series 28: 1 VP, SC in first 15 pet., (SC in next 2 pet. together, SC in next pet.) 5 times. Rotate. (25)
Number 29: 1 VP, SC until the end. Rotate.
Number 30: 1 VP, SC in first 15 pet., (SC in next 2 pet. together) 5 times. Rotate.
Number 31: 1 in SP, SC in first 5 pet. However, Conn. a rod in the trail. loop. Rotate.
Tie the ends of the rows-SC in each of the second series ends. (15)
HAIRSTYLE
(continue to knit the back walls of loops only)
Series 1: 8 SC into VP, 2-nd loop from hook, SC in next. 6 pet. connec. a rod in the first loop of 15 PRS series obvâzannogo. Rotate. (7 SC)
Series 2: 1 VP, SC until the end. Rotate. (7)
Number 3: 1 VP, PRS, Conn. art. in the trail. 2 pet. tying the series. Rotate. (7)
Rows 4-16: Repeat rows 2-3, ending a near 2. At the end of the last row cut yarn, leaving a long end for sewing.
Sew invisible seam with 30 16. Sew invisibly 1 a number of hairstyles to 1 row of hair. Place the hair on your head, slightly having filled them. Strengthen the hair on top of head. Straighten out the ends of the hair along the bottom of the beam. Vdet&#8242; in tape and thread the needle on the gobelenovuû face of the hair above the second stitch (the hilum) on the one hand, and then move the needle on the other side and insert the tape is reversed. Pull ends of equal length, tie a bow. Put the ends of the bow diagonally. See photo.
Shoes (2 PCs.)
FLOSS in the dial String cut v.p. 36. Wrap your feet in this chain as sandals and sew the ends of the rear. See photo.
RETICULE
Number 1: the color of the thread for ridikûlâ 11 v.p., PRS in 2-nd loop from hook, SC to the end. Rotate.
Rows 2-4: SC to the end. Rotate.
Round 1: 1 VP, working to make ends meet, tie the PRS series round. (28).
Circles 2-10: SC round.
Round 11: stretch fabric and the back and front 4 secondary loops. The PRS to labelled loops, v.p. for 25 pens, Miss marked loop, SC in each SC to the trail. marked with the hinges, v.p. for 25 second handle, ignore marked loop, SC, join. Thread cut short.
Yellow flower handbag
4 connect the ring, v.p. (PRS, p. 5) 5 times. Join. Thread cut short. Pull thread hole in the middle.
The couple leaves
5 v.p., PRS in 2-nd loop from hook, (PSN in FF 2 pet., SC in last loop) 2 times. Connect on the opposite side from the start loop.
Sew the flower and the couple leaves to bag, into the middle of the floret fix bead.
MAKING DOLLS
Make a bead bracelet and necklace and pin them on the doll. Cut 20 cm bands. To stretch it with a tapestry needle stitches inside-outside along sleeves and tie a bow. Glue the eyes. Fasten the leg in position, as in the photo. Bend the arm at the elbow and place the reticule on the hand.


----------



## HandyFamily

KnittyChick2012 said:


> Good luck! I translated the entire site and could not find a pattern link for this buxom gal  If you do find one can you post it for us? I will keep looking also.


The button that says "в корзину". It won't get translated, because is related to a picture, not to text. It means "in basket". 
But I really wouldn't do it, you probably won't understand the pattern by just translating it with an inline translator...

Btw. the name of the young doll is "Suzetta", not "Suzi".


----------



## HandyFamily

kiwifrau said:


> I have found and printed a copy of a pattern of the doll Suzette which I'm trying at this very moment to scan and post to the site.
> She looks the same to me, just a different outfit on. But all one would have to do (as I've already done) is make the dress longer, fill her boobs out more (LOL) and a few other adjustments.
> Also just emailed my Polish friend the different sites that others and myself found and asked her to translate them to see if they have the pattern available. Perhaps she may even find a different site. Wanted to visit her on Tuesday (tomorrow) but I was too excited to wait and drove over this morning. Also stopped at a "Dollartree" store in our area and have bought wool to start the Suzette doll. Now don't laugh but I can't even crochet but will go to the library tomorrow to borrow a book on "How to Crochet" plus later this evening will look on "YouTube". Hopefully by Christmas I will be able to give her away to a child. No grandchildren in our house. Boo hoo! LOL


The two dolls have very different heads. 
If you have problems with the crochet part, feel free to ask me, I'd gladly help.


----------



## jacknitnot

I don't understand some of the stitches abbreviations e.g. when it says 2 PSN at trace. Peter, 3 SC in next. 7 pet. (13)
Number 7: SC round.
Row 8: (SC in next 2 pet. together) 3 times, SC in next. 7 pet. (10)
can anyone help as I would love to knit the doll


----------



## KnittyChick2012

The Suzette Doll pattern is copyrighted and already in English at this site. You can purchase it 

http://www.maggiescrochet.com/suzette-doll-p-889.html#.UPdCuh37Je9


----------



## HandyFamily

jacknitnot said:


> I don't understand some of the stitches abbreviations e.g. when it says 2 PSN at trace. Peter, 3 SC in next. 7 pet. (13)
> Number 7: SC round.
> Row 8: (SC in next 2 pet. together) 3 times, SC in next. 7 pet. (10)
> can anyone help as I would love to knit the doll


Ряд 6: 2 ПСН в след. 3 пет., СБН в след. 7 пет. (13)
Ряд 7: СБН вкруговую.
Ряд 8: (СБН в след. 2 пет. вместе) 3 раза, СБН в след. 7 пет. (10)

Row 6: hdc in next 3 st, sc in next 7 st (13)
Row 7: sc around
Row 8: (sc dec in next 2 st) 3 times, hdc in next 7 st (10).


----------



## jacknitnot

Thank you Handy family that is very helpful. how did you work it out. There is other words words that I don't understand. Does Psn= hdc , pet= stitch. May be its too hard a pattern for me but its so cute :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily

Well, the translator simply did not know the terms and... hm, just put the kirilic letters to latin.

pet = &#1087;&#1077;&#1090; = &#1087;&#1077;&#1090;&#1083;&#1103; = stitch - st

psn = &#1087;&#1089;&#1085; = &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1073;&#1080;&#1082; &#1089; &#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1084; = half double crochet = hdc.

I looked at the russian version, that's all.

But I really do think that just pursing the english version would make more scene. Inline translators... simply do not know anything about crocheting.


----------



## jacknitnot

I think your right. That will be my next purchase.


----------



## HandyFamily

Who bad we can't teach computers how to knit and crochet...


----------



## kaixixang

First you'd have to get past the reposition necessity for some angles...possibly multiple joins instead of the two to five that most current robot arms have.

Nice thought for an Engineering project. How much should I charge if I ever got it funded/constructed? I have the degree...lack of funds.


----------



## HandyFamily

Oh, no, you don't need to teach it to actually do the crochet work - just to understand it, to understand what it is about, to know the different terms - in different languages - and to be able to distinguish the actual meaning, so it would understand some explanation - even if not the right term is used, or the different abbreviation any designer might think of - and a knitter / crocheter would recognize, even if he/she had never seen this particular set before... and than translate correctly the meaning, not just the words, to a language on demand.


----------



## GrannyRose

Hi, Don't know whether you have found the exact pattern but I have seen it on a "friends" project page on Ravelry, if you would like me to enquire for you?


----------



## Carol MacEachron

If you find this pattern could you please forward it to me. I just luv her. thanks Carol


----------



## kiwifrau

Did you ever find the pattern of Madame Briosh?


Would you let us know as so many would love to have it.
Thanks


----------



## GrannyRose

kiwifrau said:


> Did you ever find the pattern of Madame Briosh?
> 
> Would you let us know as so many would love to have it.
> Thanks


I queried the lady on Ravelry, who has the same photo on her project page as a WIP (work in progress) Apparently she found it on Facebook called "The Opera Singer" and is still trying to get the pattern from the owner????? I will keep an eye out for any further development....if any.


----------



## jacknitnot

Oh thank you, I would love the pattern . There is a saying "where there's a will there's a way" Us here at KP will not be beaten, Isn't it lovely that everyone is so willing to help each other


----------



## GrannyRose

Well, it has taken an effort, but looks like the Ravelry lady has finally got through and bought the pattern from Russia and is awaiting results (emails, snail mail or whatever?)
Will have to wait and see what happens next, whether the pattern arrives okay, and if it is in English?
She will let me know! Fingers crossed this time!


----------



## kiwifrau

Hope that we can also buy it. Great, great great. We will all be watching and waiting for the pattern. Going to be interesting to see how each doll turn's out. LOL


----------



## OMgirl

GrannyRose said:


> Well, it has taken an effort, but looks like the Ravelry lady has finally got through and bought the pattern from Russia and is awaiting results (emails, snail mail or whatever?)
> Will have to wait and see what happens next, whether the pattern arrives okay, and if it is in English?
> She will let me know! Fingers crossed this time!


I sooooooooo hope that it is charted!
We can figure it out from that!


----------



## GrannyRose

Well! A pattern arrived but it was another version of the same doll but this one was called "Ursula Sea Witch."
She has a KNITTED outfit with a (pointy star shaped) fish tail hem. Not the same at all!
In my getting the pattern translated from Russian to English, all of the photo's disappeared. 
I think I will quit while ahead....don't know if the Ravelry member is going to persevere in getting the original version, as she requested.


----------



## HandyFamily

Hm...
Actually, Ursula is free...
Урсула-морская ведьма
Was she really pursing the pattern from it's owner?


----------



## Laura Grant

Too cute !!! OMG!!!! I want one (or two).


----------



## jacknitnot

Hi I found this pattern on Etsy
Lady Vera Wigglebottom. Im sorry I cant get a picture to upload. maybe someone could help?


----------



## HandyFamily




----------



## krankymax

Interesting.


----------



## GrannyRose

Finally obtained this elusive pattern... in Russian, but "Google translate" would not open the file, so ended up getting a brief translation of the stitches and then, because the Russian wording was beyond me, used the photo that has appeared on these topic pages as a guide to follow.
For this practice run I used 8ply wool and a 2.5 hook instead of the finer cotton and hook as stipulated in the pattern, thus the result of my bulkier toy.
Brioch has certainly caused some laughs!


----------



## kiwifrau

You are amazing! Wish I had had the extra time to hunt it down on the net, but thankfully there are people like you out there. Yippee! I've been extra busy with my husband who is house-bound and now in a wheelchair plus he needs lots of extra help with everything. 
But hes still happy as a lark.
So........are we able to buy this pattern from you???
Oh! she looks so beautiful. 
Let me know one way or the other, thanks.
Lynnette


----------



## auntycarol

Wow, well done GrannyRose for getting the pattern and then finishing the pattern yourself. Love your doll, she's brilliant!


----------



## jacknitnot

We are so lucky to have people like you on KP. You are great. I had not give up and was still looking but with no sucess . I'm so excited. Can I purchase the pattenr from you?


----------



## GrannyRose

Thank you! She was made in fun and, as intended, has caused some cheer and laughter to be spread around.


----------



## najmita

hello, anybody can share the pattern of madame briosh with me?


----------



## krankymax

I would like her too.


----------



## krankymax

Ok, thank you very much.


----------



## gostrom

will you be posting your written pattern for the rest of us to use? Would truly love to do one of these for my mom...looks just like her. Thanks for all your due diligence and for sharing.


----------



## HandyFamily

The pattern is copyrighted, it's probably not really... moral to just post it on the net.


----------



## HandyFamily

PP
And it could get KP owners into trouble... and none of us wants that...


----------



## Valanteen

Thank you so much. I dont read or speak Russian but I am in awe of their designers and craftsmanship.
Thanks again,
Pat


----------



## Valanteen

Hang on there and enjoy your hubby. Mine had cancer off and on for 15 years. The silver lining to his illness, he could no longer work so I got him pretty much to myself and I selfishly loved the time. The KP folks will be there to help in every way possible.
I found the best friend thru this site. Do not know how I would get thru the day without her.
KP not only gives us great patterns and instructions but offers encouragement and friendship.


----------



## Valanteen

Fabulous!


----------



## Valanteen

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Ellisen

oooooo what a beauty!


----------



## najmita

this is mine:


----------



## Valanteen

Madame is so clever! She makes you smile thru the worst times. You did a great job in creating this wonderful doll.


----------



## kiwifrau

najmita said:


> this is mine:
> 
> She's beautiful, just as I expected. Great job.


----------



## GrannyRose

Your doll is excellent! It has been amazing to view the slightly different styles and colours of her that are appearing. I would love to see them all together in one group.
I believe an American lady has a very similar pattern that she has designed, which is in English and not the hard to follow/translate Russian pattern of Madam Brioch.


----------



## OMgirl

I finally finished MY version of this adorable doll today! 
I've been working on her with the help of others, for months now ... since this thread first appeared!
(I'll be typing up MY version of this doll ... in English ... tomorrow.)
Here she is:


----------



## Valanteen

Brings out a great smile! Well done.


----------



## kiwifrau

Valanteen said:


> Brings out a great smile! Well done.


Yikes she's beautiful, beautiful!!!
Lucky for all those that can crochet.

Would you be able to make a pattern for those of us who would love to knit her.

Have to say it again, she's beautiful.
Lynnette


----------



## krankymax

She is beautiful. You did a grand job on her.


----------



## OMgirl

kiwifrau said:


> Yikes she's beautiful, beautiful!!!
> Lucky for all those that can crochet.
> 
> Would you be able to make a pattern for those of us who would love to knit her.
> 
> Have to say it again, she's beautiful.
> Lynnette


Hmmm, interesting! I may have to give that a try! I bet you could just substitute knit sts for crochet stitches?!?!?


----------



## auntycarol

OMgirl said:


> I finally finished MY version of this adorable doll today!
> I've been working on her with the help of others, for months now ... since this thread first appeared!
> (I'll be typing up MY version of this doll ... in English ... tomorrow.)
> Here she is:
> 
> Asolutely brilliant, love her :-D :-D


----------



## najmita

so lovely!!


----------



## bjg523

Is this pattern available?


----------



## Valanteen

I have it. Will be happy to send it to you


----------



## beaz

This was previously discussed here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144039-1.html


----------



## HandyFamily

This is not a free pattern and discussing it's exchange on the open forum could get the owners in trouble. Please, just do it through PMs, not in the threads, it's illegal and... we are pretty much anonymous here, but the owners and administrators aren't.
Sorry to be so bugging... *blush*.


----------



## figueras-sketa

another Version of Madame Briosh


----------



## HandyFamily

I just LOVE your avatar! Is there by chance a larger picture somewhere? I won't be making it, just would like to admire it and enjoy looking at it...


----------



## figueras-sketa

will look if I still have the Picture.


----------



## crochetkath

Hello Carol,
I would love the pattern of your version of the doll Madame Brioche. (the fat lady).
Kind Regards Kathryn Ivins


----------



## RhondaB

FOUND IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/buxom-babe


----------



## Victor_

I can't access the link


----------



## Araciel

Go to Ravelry.com, type buxon babe.


----------



## gostrom

I have this pattern and have made this from it....the pattern was perfectly written...I had no problems following each step...enjoyed watching her come alive with my very own embellishments....she even stands on her own with no extra support in the shoes or body.....I gave her to my best friend for her 50th BD....it resembles her to a T.....

Let me know if you still want the pattern...

Gayle


----------



## run4fittness

gostrom said:


> I have this pattern and have made this from it....the pattern was perfectly written...I had no problems following each step...enjoyed watching her come alive with my very own embellishments....she even stands on her own with no extra support in the shoes or body.....I gave her to my best friend for her 50th BD....it resembles her to a T.....
> 
> Let me know if you still want the pattern...
> 
> Gayle


Oh my, she is an _outstanding_ lady! :sm17:


----------

